# The Atomic Cafe.



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

Hydrocal castings w/a Rix storefront. HO Scale. More info in Product Promotions forum.








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Atomic Cafe*

Where is the prototype for this? I've seen "Atomic" businesses in old Manhattan Project cities. I live in one that had an "Atomic Lanes" and "Atomic Foods" in recent times


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

The sign is loosely based on the sign that appears in Indiana Jones & the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull. The rest all came from my imagination.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

Reminds me of the Atomic Gas station outside the site. Don't say it too fast.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

That's a pretty cool model. Looks like it'll fall down within a few years! :laugh:


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Fire21 said:


> That's a pretty cool model. Looks like it'll fall down within a few years! :laugh:


Right?

I'd hate to live in their town. 

Perhaps it's from years of paying non union labor to build the infrastructure. Those walks should have been condemned years ago.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

My father always said any cafe that said "Good Food" probably didn't, so the food must be OK at this cafe! The model looks so good that you have to ask yourself "would you eat here?":appl:


----------

